# Protest Happenening On Friday 6pm In Front Of Msg



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

THIS IS A THREAD ANNOUNCING A PROTEST ON FRIDAY 6PM IN FRONT OF MSG. IT IS GOING AROIUND ALL KNICK FORUMS 

I feel like I'm speaking for just about every knicks fan whan I say that I'm tired of watching my favorite team being run by people with less intelligence than the average five-year-old. Since Scott Layden took the reigns, he has made a series of moves that couldn't be worse if he was intentionally trying to make the knicks $uck. Spreewell for Van-Idiot is the last straw. I say that every knicks fan who is just plain fed up with all the mismanagement and misspending of OUR ticket money should don your Spreewell jersey, break out the "Fire Layden" posters, maybe even bring an effigy or two, and DEFINETLY tell ALL your long-suffering Knick-fan friends to meet in front of MSG on Friday afternoon at six PM to show this management that WE ARE NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANYMORE. I will contact the networks to let them know about it, so let's have a big turnout and MAKE OUR VOICE HEARD! I was at the garden for LJ's 4-point play, and I know things don't have to continue to be this way! LETS ROLL!!!


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

DID ANY1 TALK TO WFAN YET


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

I'M NOT SURE IF ANY MEDIA HAS BEEN CONTACTED, BUT I HOPE THOSE WHO HATE LAYDEN AND WORK OR ESIDE IN MANHATTAN WILL SHOW UP. I WISH I COULD ATTEND.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Guys, max solidarity from Italy too :yes: 

In these last days that dude (Layden) is on the mouth of many italian basketball's fanz ... 
By now he's famous for his great works here in Italy too :grinning: :dead: 

Gretz and good luck


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

i hate laydne as much as anyone but the biggest culprit of all is james dolan the owner of the knicks who doesnt care about results or wining he just wants people who he personally likes mostly yes men llike laydne houston etc.. layden is just doing his orders...


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

yo the interview with today with mike and layden was crazy mike put the heat on him layden sounded like dickhead mike was ripping him up you guys gotta go and listen to the interview. www.wfan.com.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Kudos to those who's idea this is. Poor sports management only hurts one side... the fans. Without fans there is no money, without money there is no team...

I think a couple of fan boycott's (Nobody turn up to a game) could do the trick, they are difficult to organise but they make a HUGE statement. Protests come and go but an empty MSG? that'll scare the pants off any self respecting Owner...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> Kudos to those who's idea this is. Poor sports management only hurts one side... the fans. Without fans there is no money, without money there is no team...
> 
> I think a couple of fan boycott's (Nobody turn up to a game) could do the trick, they are difficult to organise but they make a HUGE statement. Protests come and go but an empty MSG? that'll scare the pants off any self respecting Owner...



This guy right here has the right idea. The idea of a walk deserves a 5 star rating as much as any post I have seen on these boards. If you want to send a message to the owner and the G.M. hit them were it hurts, no, not the balls, (Layden proved he doesn't have any) the pocket book. You can protest and yell til your blue in the face, Dolan's and Layden's offices are to high of the ground for them to hear you. I bring up Dolan now because Dolan has just as much blood on his hands as Layden when it comes to screwing up our team.


Dolan owns cablevision and cares about getting into the playoffs, it's a huge profit for his company if he does. That's why he trys to acquire players who can have an immediate ( albeit marginal ) impact, and refuses to draft any "projects" ( Lampe is an exception ). Also, if you think about who approves those rigodamndiculous contracts it's not just layden. Dolan is like the anti-sterling, though as an owner he sucks nuts in an entirely different way.


It's hard to know whether Layden is a doomed puppet of Dolan or whether he is just another mormon racist. Be aware that dolan attributes his successes to his ability to create and atomsphere where everyone in " X" organization gets along. That's how he measures sucess and, how he thinks he got successful. What I'm saying here is that it's hard to know who is to blame.

Bottom line, if constant chants at games and the draft doesn't change anything protesting won't either. It's obvious this organization doesn't give a crap about the fans so it's time for the fans to reciprocate. If it can be organized there should be either a walk out, or a few key games ( preferrably those on cablevisions primetime ) where no one, and I do mean not one single person, shows up. 

If they refuse to listen to reason you can be damned sure they'll listen to economics. Hitting them in the pocketbook is the best way to send a message. Look at the hawks situation inadvertently they really shook things up in managment and got rid of their most notorious player. A couple of walkouts combined with the noise Pdiddy is making about buying the Knicks
could be the one two punch we need to get rid of these two assclowns.

Please keep us updated to as to how things go on Friday.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Dolan owns cablevision and cares about getting into the playoffs, it's a huge profit for his company if he does. That's why he trys to acquire players who can have an immediate ( albeit marginal ) impact, and refuses to draft any "projects" ( Lampe is an exception ).


Frederick Weis?

Vujanic?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

How did the protest go?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

im not even a knicks fan and i hate layden. i hope your protest goes well


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I say we go to FIRELAYDEN.COM and buy as many fire layden t-shirts as we can, and hand them out all over NY. Better yet maybe we can get the likes of Puff, and JLo and Jayz and Spike Lee, and any stars you can think of to walk around and get on TV with these shirts on. Think that would get the message across?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> I say we go to FIRELAYDEN.COM and buy as many fire layden t-shirts as we can, and hand them out all over NY. Better yet maybe we can get the likes of Puff, and JLo and Jayz and Spike Lee, and any stars you can think of to walk around and get on TV with these shirts on. Think that would get the message across?


I BOUGHT THREE OF THEM AND A BUMPER STICKER

I'M MAD BECAUSE I HAD A SPREWELL BOBBLE HEAD!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> Frederick Weis?
> ...



Both were expected to have an immediate impact. Remeber how they talked up Weis when we drafted him?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

im in
puffys lookin damn good right now


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicks235</b>!
> im in
> puffys lookin damn good right now


won't happen.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

i know but still gotta hope, if u wanna see me on friday ill be the one screaming fire layden, hire sean john


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

LAYDEN'S GONE, HIRE SEAN JOHN. Sounds better and it ryhmes, you could get a lot of people chanting that.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

WON'T HAPPEN! LAYDEN IS STAYING LIKE IT OR NOT SO EVERYONE JUST STOP.:woot:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> WON'T HAPPEN! LAYDEN IS STAYING LIKE IT OR NOT SO EVERYONE JUST STOP.:woot:



Nobody stop, protest loud hard and in numbers. It's the only way.


----------

